# My ex and his new g/f. Oh yeah, I went there.



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I will probably never understand mental illness. But it isn't for me to understand it. As long as you understand what you did was wrong, and you've moved on, I dont care.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

TurquoiseSunset said:


> People, it's not constructive to judge Lilyanith here. If you're not going to give her advice, stop posting.
> 
> As for my opinion. Let's be real, it is going to be tough and it's going to take time. Baby steps. Try to get some distance from him. I don't know how you've come to know so much about his new relationship, but it's not helpful. If he or your friends, etc. are telling you all this, tell them to stop. All you should do now is to focus on yourself, your child and looking forward.


... And hugs!

*hugs*


----------

